

Why should you use CoffeeScript instead of JavaScript? - CrystalCuckoo
http://maori.geek.nz/post/why_should_you_use_coffeescript_instead_of_javascript

======
AdrianRossouw
My rule of thumb is that coffeescript is inappropriate if your code is ever
going to be require()'d by anybody else.

I've had lots of fun using CS for code that ultimately was for myself only.

------
autokad
you shouldn't.

